#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-02
<mama21mama> la tenes adentro obama.
<mama21mama> mentiroso no ahy videos ni imagenes.
<MarioMey> mama21mama:
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo estás?
<MarioMey> ¿Alguien hizo alguna actualización de BIOS? Necesitaría preguntarle algo...
<MarioMey> beuno: ¿Sabés algo de BIOS?
<MarioMey> Necesito preguntar algo simple.
<beuno> MarioMey, un poco, pero me estoy yendo al aeropuerto en 7 minutos
<MarioMey> Gracias por acudir.
<MarioMey> Es posible que me haya mandado una flor de cagada... pero puede que no.
<MarioMey> Ejecuté un actualizador de BIOS de una Acer en una Compaq. Esperando que me pida una última confirmación. En lugar de esto, apareció una leyenda "delay 5... 4... 3... 2... 1... 0..." y nada más. Cerré la ventana. Ahora... ¿será posible que haya actualizado incorrectamente la BIOS? Bajé dos programas de BIOS Info y me dicen que el BIOS es Hewlett-Packard... o sea, el correcto.
<MarioMey> ¿La información de BIOS es la posta o habrá que esperar a resetear para que tire la posta?
<beuno> MarioMey, es posible, no lo se. De una u otra forma, vas a tener que reiniciar y averiguarlo  ;)
<beuno> seria raro que quede corrompido
<MarioMey> Una es Compaq y la actualización es Acer... ni siqiuera de la misma marca.
<MarioMey> Pero si reinicio y me mandé cagada... no habría forma de hacerla andar.
<MarioMey> Porque el BIOS no depende de un SO... así que si el BIOS INFO me dice algo, yo creería que no va a cambiar, por más que la reinicie...
<beuno> no entiendo porque actualizas una compaq con un bios acer
<MarioMey> La historia es larga.
<beuno> en general, la unica forma de que quede mal el bios es si se apaga la corriente en medio del proceso de escritura
<MarioMey> No quiero actualizar el bios de la compaq, sólo ejecutar el actualizador para ver si me daba alguna información útil para que lo quiera.
<MarioMey> Información sobre esa actualización, para una Acer.
<MarioMey> ¿Y si tuviese un BIOS de otra computadora, no quedaría inutilizable y difícilmente arreglable?
<MarioMey> Me parece que es el próximo paso... porque BIOS Update para Compaq en WinXP NO HAY.
<beuno> me fui a Budapest!  :)
<MarioMey> ¡Buen viaje!
<mventura> hola gente, disculpen, alguien tiene un minuto para una consulta?
<mventura> hola gente, disculpen, alguien tiene un minuto para una consulta?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-03
<duende> hola??..
<mama21mama> hola
<duende> hola
<duende> que tal?
<duende> sabe de linux?
<mama21mama> e...poco.
<mama21mama> vos?
<mama21mama> lo suficiente para no pagarle a alguien.
<duende> ahh bien
<duende> lo que pasa es que acabo de instalar xubuntu pero no puedo ver videos maximizados
<duende> porque se me reinicia de una vez el entorno gráfico
<duende> y me toca loguearme de nuevo
<mama21mama> videos online o en archivos en tu pc?
<duende> archivo
<duende> un amigo me dijo que eso se areglaba con un programa llamado gnome-media
<duende> pero eso en ubuntu y gnome
<mama21mama> no importa que el paquete se llame gnome-algo
<mama21mama> por que usa gtk
<mama21mama> se lleva bien con xubuntu
<mama21mama> instalaste los codecs¿
<duende> sip y es que antes de instalar xubuntu 11.04 lo había actualizado desde 10.10 y me puso ese problema
<duende> con los videos
<duende> y antes tenía todos los codecs
<mama21mama> reinstalalos
<mama21mama> http://mamalibre.text0.tk/?q=content/codec-para-ubuntu
<mama21mama> eso intentaria yo.
<duende> si voy a asergurarme que los tengo
<duende> gracias
<duende> y ud que hace por acá?
<mama21mama> hiciste un update acatualizacte tu sistema?
<mama21mama> tambien intentaria actualizarlo.
<mama21mama> generalmnete vivo por aqui siempre me vera.
<mama21mama> todo por aprender.
<duende> jejeje ahh buneo
<duende> si me faltaban codecs
<duende> jaj que bobada si era eso, pero es que nunca me había pasado
<duende> que por codecs se reiniciara así el video
<duende> ahhh y es que tengo tvtime y cuando lo abro ese también me jodia el entorno grafico
<mama21mama> anda ahora?
<duende> voy a mirar si me voy jaaja no sirvió
<mama21mama> actualiza tu sistema
<duende_> hola...
<mama21mama> hi
<duende_> hola ... sabe de ubuntu?
<duende_> xubuntu?
<mama21mama> lo suficiente para que ande mi sistema. sin problemas.
<mama21mama> duende_, tiene su sistema actualizado, instalado su driver de video?
<mama21mama> si no lo tiene actualizado posiblemente no se actualize con mejoras si llega a tener un bug.
<mama21mama> trate de buscar en google similar error .
<duende_> acabo de instalar xubuntu, tengo una tarjeta integrada VIA
<mama21mama> a
<mama21mama> via es las targetas bien feas
<mama21mama> en linux.
<duende_> jejeje pues si, pero hasta esta version fue que me puso problemas
<duende_> ... :S
<mama21mama> reintale el driver de esa targeta.
<duende_> pues será buscarlo
<duende_> u_u
<duende_> una pregunta tiene ahí ubuntu??
<mama21mama> ando en una rama diferente
<mama21mama> ando en lubuntu 11.04
<mama21mama> pero son muy parecidas.
<duende_> ahh que bacano yo use por un tiempo lubuntu
<duende_> no salió el abril para mirar que tenía de nuevo....
<duende_> ya se puede bajar imagino
<mama21mama> yo la uso a esta version de la version beta2
<duende_> lo que pasa y pregunto por ubuntu es, para saber el nombre del programa que me permite editar el menú donde estan los programas
<duende_> ahh beta2 de razón ... yo espero jejeje
<mama21mama> pero esta la final de lubuntu
<duende_> probé fue la 10.04 ..
<mama21mama> donde estan los programas a que se refiere?
<mama21mama> lanzadores o el gestor de paquetes?
<duende_> recuerda que uno puede chulear que aplicacines quere mostrar en el menú y en que orden?
<duende_> el menú de aplicaciones
<mama21mama> boton derecho en el menu
<mama21mama> del mouse
<duende_> conoce alacarte
<duende_> ??
<mama21mama> no
<duende_> hum es para eso ... voy a instalarlo a ver
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-04
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> muchachos todos invitados a participar! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! todos invitados a participar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<SergioMeneses> venga alguno ha manejado openerp?
<mama21mama> ni se que es
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, :S
<mama21mama> deja buscare info
<SergioMeneses> mama21mama, no problem... sino q hay una parte q pense q alguien sabria xD
<sergioam> http://novatillasku.com/2011/05/04/pack-launchers-creado-por-ubuntu-uruguay/ va mejorando el unity!
<duende> hola que tal?
<josemhna> hola
<josemhna> tengo problemas de reconocimiento de dispositivo mp4 de la marca sunstech con ubuntu 11.04 con ubuntu 10.10 no había ninguno alguien me puede ayudar
<josemhna> no me lo reconoce ni gparted
<duende> hola...
<duende> alguien me puede ayudar con un problema de video que tengo con 11.04
<duende> ??
<malev> amigos. tengo un dominio registrado en nic.ar que tiene los dns delegados a cdmon
<malev> cómo puedo hacer para asegurarme que pasa por cdmon? yo sabía de hacer un dns trace o algo así, puede ser?
<mama21mama> malev, a ver
<mama21mama> malev, tal vez esto te sirva http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PYCEMWYB
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-06
<teadict> alguien tiene Linode?
<teadict> someone here?
<teadict> hay alguien?
<mama21mama> ponbos las remolcohasta capital antes me tomo un viagro antes
<mama21mama> ho ho ho
<mama21mama> miando america
<rassjith> hola todos
<rassjith> configurar conexion (gnacktrack) ayuda
<Liv-> no tengo idea :/
<MarioMey> mama21mama:
<MarioMey> Hola amigo.
<mama21mama> hola MarioMey
<MarioMey> Hola, amigo.
<MarioMey> Necesito alguna ayuda... ¿me podrás asistir?
<MarioMey> (en 2 minutos, tengo que ir al baño)
<MarioMey> (Pero es re-importante...)
<mama21mama> ando haciendo una web http://mamalibre.no-ip.org/pub/estrellaroja/erzi/
<mama21mama> MarioMey, 1º busca en google.
<mama21mama> es regla general.
<mama21mama> :)
<MarioMey> mama21mama: Listo.
<MarioMey> Sí. Ya busqué... demasiado.
<mama21mama> plantealo al problema en el foro sin preguntar.
<mama21mama> solo tira tu problema si alguien lo sabe te contestara.
<mama21mama> si no es asi esta el foro.
<mama21mama> tambien plantealo aqui.
<MarioMey> Es que estoy en una situación algo límite.
<MarioMey> No quiero ser extenso.
<MarioMey> Pero compré una Acer que no existen los drivers para usar en Linux, así que la devolví.
<MarioMey> Me traje una HP que supuestamente está soportada... pero no.
<MarioMey> Esta computadora, si no funciona, la tengo que devolver. Pero para eso, no tengo tanto tiempo.
<mama21mama> hay una base de datos con hardware soportado por linux
<MarioMey> Hay mucha gente con el mismo problema y así nomás, podría decir que es insolucionable.
<MarioMey> Pero tengo la esperanza de hacerla andar.
<MarioMey> Ahroa estoy viendo algo... cuando tenga la pregunta concreta (que no esté en google), vuelvo.
<mama21mama> si no esta en la bd de linux
<mama21mama> posiblemente no funque.
<mama21mama> si esta si funca.
<MarioMey> ¿Y dónde está la bd?
<mama21mama> google
<mama21mama> MarioMey, solo esta te ayudare andas medi o vagoneta http://www.linux-drivers.org/
<mama21mama> si no esta tu hardware alli me venis a buscar con un bate y vamos a la casa de linus torvals
<MarioMey> Me encantaría explicarte mi situación, pero es muy densa.
<MarioMey> Ni yo quiero contarla, ni vas a querer escucharla.
<MarioMey> Anduve y ando muy enojado con el sistema donde TODOS usan Linux y que nadie da soporte.
<MarioMey> Cualquier cosa, vuelvo.
<mama21mama> MarioMey, la lista de correo de #ubuntu-es es muy buena
<mama21mama> el soporte que brindan alli es impresionante.
<MarioMey> Gracias por el dato.
<mama21mama> siempre sale andando el ubuntu luego de preguntar alli.
<MarioMey> mama21mama: ¿cómo se linkean archivos?
<mama21mama> que archivos y que peso?
<mama21mama> tamaño?
<MarioMey> https://lists.launchpad.net/hybrid-graphics-linux/msg00659.html
<MarioMey> Aca hay una posible solución... pero dice de linkear archivos.
<MarioMey> No se qué es eso.
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo se hace?
<mama21mama> a ver
<mama21mama> ln -s origen destino
<malev> amigos!! cada vez que presiono impr paint se me habre una ventana SUPER MOLESTA! saben de alguna forma de desactivarla?? muchas gracias
<dyrk> buenas noches comunidad...
<dyrk> consulta: mi xubuntu 10.10 no aparecen los paneles (solucion alt+f2 xfce4-panel) bien solucione ese tema ahora el otro es que mis ventanas no tienen las barras para maximisar minimisar etc... ayuda. gracias
<dyrk> z
<Liv-> como no las tiene? probaste desde el gestor de ventanas y no aparecen?
<Liv-> dyrk, lo pudiste solucionar?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-07
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! todos invitados a participar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<apolonia> pueden ayudar conexiones gnacktrack
<riparrag> buenas
<riparrag> q tal, necesito una mano, hay alguien disponible?
<riparrag> Hola, estoy teniendo un problema. actualice ubuntu de la version 10.10 a la 11.04.
<riparrag> En la 10.10 cuando enchufaba mi lcd funcionaba joya, ahora cuando lo conecto se ve bien pero se pone imposible de lento el sistema, y no puedo hacer nada. Si lo desenchufo todo vuelve a la normalidad.
<riparrag> aguardo ayuda, muchas gracias.
<mama21mama> servidor jabber 100% argentino
<mama21mama> mamalibre.no-ip-org
<mama21mama> mamalibre.no-ip.org
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! todos invitados a participar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<mama21mama> jabber server 100% de argentina mamalibre.no-ip.org
<mama21mama> soportado ssl
<mama21mama> prueben y les digo como montar uno.
<mama21mama> en 5min
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-08
<NeoRanger> estoy haciendo una presentacion en Libreoffice y agregué un par de enlaces dentro del mismo documento para una correcta organizacion, el tema es que al cerrar el programa los hiperenlaces se borran, no quedan guardados, algunos tiene una idea de como solucionar esto??
<NeoRanger> Hola??
<NeoRanger> 15 personas y ninguna responde??
<NeoRanger> para que están conectados?? Me quieren decir??
<mama21mama> NeoRanger, hola
<mama21mama> en que formato de documento lo guardas?
<NeoRanger> en ppt
<NeoRanger> mama21mama: el formato no creo que sea el drama porque lo cambié y sigue igual
<mama21mama> crea un documento nuevo
<mama21mama> cupias el texto del viejo al nuevo.
<mama21mama> a verque onda.
<mama21mama> NeoRanger, ppt es de presentaciones
<mama21mama> PowerPoint
<mama21mama> usa otro formato
<mama21mama> ese formato es de microfost
<NeoRanger> uso odf??
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> usa Documento de texto ODF (.odt)
<NeoRanger> ahi esta!! era el maldito formato del maldito Windows!!!
<mama21mama> joya
<NeoRanger> es odp
<NeoRanger> gracias mama21mama muchas gracias
<NeoRanger> nos vemos gente!!
<mama21mama> Neo libre office tiene .odt
<ultrasystems> saludos tengo un problema grave instale 11.04 y tengo problemas para cambiar hora y fecha
<mama21mama> date en terminal
<ultrasystems> mama21mama sigo sin cambiar la hora y quiero configurar varias horas de otros paises pero tampoco se puede
<mama21mama> en el reloj del panel
<mama21mama> ultrasystems,
<ultrasystems> mama21mama le doy pero no abre por eso estoy aca preguntando
<mama21mama> mira ultrasystems http://www.pinguinosycia.com/cambiar-la-hora-ubuntu/
<ultrasystems> gracias lo probare
<ultrasystems> mama21mama listo lo consegui por otro lado es que la version 2d de ubuntu 11.04 no deja cambiarla hora tuve que cerrar sesion y colocar ubuntu clasico y ahora si
<mama21mama> ok
<ultrasystems> mama21mama lo unico que hay que agregar otra aplicacion para el estado del tiempo
 * mama21mama 0/
<SergioMeneses> Todos invitados a participar! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<SergioMeneses> Todos invitados a participar! http://bit.ly/aY9AIY
<NewBown> hola
<NewBown> alguien?
<NewBown> holaaaaaaa
<mclaro> NewBown: buenas
<NewBown> buenas
<NewBown> ando buscando por irc un buen hacker
<NewBown> que me pueda dar una mano
<mama21mama> hola
<mama21mama> cuenta, que ocurre?
<NewBown> quiero aprender como entrar a otra pc
<NewBown> y practico con mi otra pc
<mama21mama> ssh
<mama21mama> o algun vpn
<NewBown> ya lo hice... pero lo hice en red
<NewBown> ahora quiero aprender como hacerlo atraves de otras redes
<NewBown> se podra??
<NewBown> porque intente pero el proceso parece no ser el mismo
<NewBown> me podras dar una mano??? yo te explico maso menos con que herramientas cuento
<mama21mama> hay una aplicacion para entrar en la otra pc
<NewBown> nah no quiero aplicaciones
<NewBown> tengo ubuntu..
<NewBown> aprendi a hacer un par de archivos bat
<NewBown> aprendi metasploit
<NewBown> y tmb netcat
<NewBown> mi otra pc tiene windows xp sp2
<NewBown> tengo su ip de red... el ip de salida del modem... el ip del servidor de la empresa que esta conectado... que por cierto se maneja con feedora
<mama21mama> telnet
<NewBown> y tengo abierto varios puertos
<NewBown> ok... pero como se hace
<NewBown> entiendo telnet
<NewBown> entiendo lo que me decis
<NewBown> pero lo que nose hacer es como ubicar
<NewBown> mi pc desde otra red
<Juest> buenas
<mama21mama> nas
<Juest> mama21mama: me ayudas con el tema hicolor?
<mama21mama> hicolor eso?
<mama21mama> de que hablas?
<Juest> si el hicolor theme
<Juest> resulta qe me esta fallando el gnome
<Juest> por eso
<mama21mama> a uso el lxde
<mama21mama> hace rato no uso gnome
<Juest> y?
<Juest> tenes gnome instalado?
<mama21mama> usa pcmanfm
<Juest> porqe necesito para reparar el hicolor
<Juest> donde esta ubicado el hicolor?
<mama21mama> ni se para que sirve el hicolor
<Juest> el hicolor es el tema base y es requerido para que una tonelada de apps anden
<Juest> especialmente gnome-session
<mama21mama>  a mira vos
<mama21mama> recien vi en un ppa el hicolor
<Juest> y lo relacionado con el mismo
<Juest> eh, cero ppas
<Juest> y ademaws
<Juest> esta en los repos?
<mama21mama> ade ni idea
<mama21mama> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/hicolor-icon-theme/natty-201103250229
<Juest> eh, estoy en maverick
<mama21mama> reinstala el hicolor-icon-theme
<mama21mama> sudo apt-get --purge hicolor-icon-theme
<Juest> y medio no puedo porque hay paquetes qe fallan al configurar
<Juest> es necesario hacer purge?
<mama21mama> purge purga la config
<Juest> y?
<Juest> noquiero qe se borre la config
<mama21mama> tu quieres saber donde esta la congig
<mama21mama> ?
<Juest> aver, me conviene hacer
<mama21mama> en la ~
<mama21mama> deberia estar en ña home
<Juest> apt-get install hicolor-theme?
<Juest> si yose
<mama21mama> hicolor-icon-theme
<Juest>  oh
<mama21mama> sudo apt-get remove --purge hicolor-icon-theme; sudo apt-get install hicolor-icon-theme
<Juest> pero requiero todo entero
<Juest> hago el install nomas
<mama21mama> proba
<Juest> le di reinstall, sigo teniendo probelmas
<mama21mama> y el purge es la solucion
<Juest> eh, el problema es qe ninguna aplicacion qe lo requiere encuentra la hicolor
<Juest> el*
<Juest> al
<mama21mama> por eso te digo as un purge
<Juest> oka
<Juest> no pierdo la config de apariencia no?
<mama21mama> deja por defecto la fonfig
<mama21mama> *config
<Juest> ah
<Juest> lo peor! me va a quitar cosas criticas qe no quiero borrar
<Juest> braseo gnome, todos los qe usan hicolor
<Juest> brasero*
<mama21mama> el purgue no quita
<mama21mama> el remove si
<Juest> me va a hacer remove de eso
<dyrk> xubuntu 11.04 no muestra bordes de ventanas (minimizar maximizar...)
<dyrk> lo he insalado de cero manteniendo el home del anterior xubuntu 10.10
<dyrk> gracias
<mama21mama> que raro
<mama21mama> deberia mostrar
#ubuntu-ar 2012-04-30
<boottella> hola alguien me puede dar una mano con ubuntu?
<boottella> hola...
<boottella> arescorpio manejas ubuntu?
<invitado_web> hola
<gmnes> hola gente
<gmnes> necesito una linea de /etc/fstab que monte una unidad automáticamente con permisos para cualquier usuario
<gmnes> alguien me pasa un ejemplo ? :)
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-01
<LuiX> genteee, pregunta si/no: bootear en acpi=off... peligroso?
<LuiX> genteee, pregunta si/no: bootear en acpi=off... peligroso? alternativas?
<LuiX> buenas, tengo problemas con el sonido en un 12.04 instalado desde 0. en rhythmbox se escucha como remixado pero en el vlc se escucha bien. alguna forma de aislar el problema?
<LuiX> buenas, tengo problemas con el sonido en un 12.04 instalado desde 0. en rhythmbox se escucha como remixado pero en el vlc se escucha bien. alguna forma de aislar el problema?
<Kant> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-02
<invitado_web> Hola La pagina principal de UBUNTU se puede ver en español?
<Ketzel> Hola Buenos días a todos
<Ketzel> Estoy precisando ayuda ya que instalé 12.04 junto a W7 y en el Grub puedo visualizar Windows pero cuando voy a la opción en lugar de cargar windows vuelve a cargar el grub
<Ketzel> perdón este canal es para ayuda o me equivoqué?
<debsan> Ketzel, sí es de ayuda
<debsan> pero probablemente estén todos ocupados.
<debsan> Ketzel, también podés probar en #ubuntu-es
<Ketzel> sí, gracias
<Ketzel> estoy esperando una respuesta hace unos días en el loco team
<Ketzel> pero no logro resolverlo!
<Ketzel> Hola alguien puede darme ayuda?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-03
<bruno_> hola amigos como andan?
<os_> hi
<os_> hmm this is not arabic , this is argentinian channel
<os_> ok...
<spumkid> buenas atrdes
<spumkid> tengo una pregunta sobre un bug con ubuntu 12.04
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-04
<invitado_web> una consulta
<invitado_web> como hago para cambiar el idioma del ubuntu
<invitado_web> __
<invitado_web> ?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-05
<invitado_web> Hola
<invitado_web> Estoy tratando conocer Ubuntu y quiero instalarlo en mi PC, sin dejar de tener instalado el Windows. ¿Que me conviene hacer?
<D4mian> hola gente como andan ?
<D4mian> hay alguien ??
#ubuntu-ar 2013-04-30
<invitado_web> HOla! Buenos dias! Che alguien sabe si puedo instalar Ubuntu en una tablet con 512 mb de ram?
<invitado_web> Es una tablet android . OVER TECH
<rino> Buenas Tardes
<rino> Queria hacer una consulta
<rino> Alguno sabe donde contactar  a la gente que da soporte en Ubuntu, necesito que presupuesten cuanto sale el ssoporte
<beuno> rino, si
<beuno> rino, http://www.ubuntu.com/management
<rino> gracias ahi los contacte, tienen idea si es parecido al de Red Hat
<beuno> rino, no lo se la verdad
<beuno> no conozco el de red hat
#ubuntu-ar 2013-05-02
<invitado_web> Hola. Hace poco tiempo comencé en Ubuntu. Lo tengo instalado junto a Windows 7, en el que siempre tengo problemas de blue screen. Ahora Ubuntu también se cuelga.
<invitado_web> No lo hice. Busqué mucho en la web, probé muchas cosas, pero esa no.
<invitado_web> me colgé ahora yo...
#ubuntu-ar 2013-05-03
<Germanaz0> clear
<arp-> buenas
<arp-> Alguien con un ubuntu 12.10 x64?
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-28
<chipo> hola
<chipo> alguien me puede ayudar con un problema en sudoers?
<chipo> xq quiero impedir que un usuario pueda ejecutar el comando rm entonces pongo: userx ALL = !/bin/rm
<chipo> pero no funciona
<ratman> holas
<chipo> hola
<LarClasOnLine> Buen dia
<dkbas> hoooooola gente
<dkbas> algun debianero por aca?
<cesarch676> hola a todos tengo un problema con el sonido en ubuntu no se si alguien pudiera ayudarme
<ratman> nas
#ubuntu-ar 2014-04-30
<invitado_web> HOLA A TODOS, MI PREGUNTA ES COMO HAGO PARA QUE UBUNTU RECONOZCA DISCO EXTERNO SAMSUNG 160 gb
<invitado_web> GRACIAS
<ratman> es extra;o que no te lo agarre al conectar
<ratman> te muestra algun mensaje
<ratman> si abres la utilidad de discos
<ratman> lo ves
<ratman> en la lista de la izquierda
 * ratman ojo con la utilidad que es una utilidad paa ver y modificar discos
<invitado_web> les agradezco a todos por su ayuda , pero ahora lo reconoce pero no abre  archivosjpg
<ratman> te muestra algun mensaje
<invitado_web> solo indica que hay un error en el disco y a partir de ahi se desconecto
<ratman> umm
<invitado_web> perdon no se como escribir el acento
<invitado_web> soy muy nuevito
<ratman> tas seguro/a que el disco se encuentra en buenas condiciones
<ratman> no tendra sectores mal
<invitado_web> debe ser asi por el win xp lo reconoce va bien
<ratman> en la utilidad de disco
<ratman> hay una opcion de smart
<invitado_web> como lo escaneo para ver si esta mal algun sector?
<ratman> que te dira si el disco esta bien
<invitado_web> smart?
<invitado_web> donde se encuentra smart?
<ratman> dice datos y pruebas
<ratman> en el dash pon disco
<ratman> te saldra un icono con el icono de un disco
<invitado_web> discvulpame pero estoy muy perdido y no encuentro nada
<ratman> vistes un icono con el logo de ubuntu
<ratman> a la izquierda superior
<invitado_web> si
<invitado_web> lo veo
<ratman> presionas alli y pon disco
<invitado_web> voy para alla
<ratman> cuando abres eso te mostrara
<ratman> en la izquierda los dispositivos
<ratman> que tienes conectado asi como el disco del uipo
<ratman> equipo
<invitado_web> lo hice y ahora donde me fijo si hay errores
<ratman> bien
<ratman> vistes
<ratman> que hay como un engranaje
<ratman> es un menu
<ratman> ahi veras una opcion
<ratman> ue dice
<invitado_web> la vi y ahora esta analizando
<ratman> acuerdate de seleccionar el disco externo de 160
<invitado_web> si, pero solito me comenz{o a anlizar los otros discos internos ??
<ratman> ok
<invitado_web> mientras tanto como se coloca el acento a una vocal?
<ratman> yo nunca los pongo
<ratman> soy un poco vago pa eso
<ratman> jeje
<invitado_web> es mas fuerte que yo porque tengo muy buena gramatica
<invitado_web> y me duele cada acento que no coloco
<ratman> bueno hay qu ever ue teclado tienes instalado
<ratman> como programador
<ratman> me acostumbre lo siento
<ratman> :(
<invitado_web> uno marca Satellite
<ratman> teclado que es
<ratman> con ñ
<invitado_web> español latinoamericano
<invitado_web> si
<ratman> en el boton de ubuntu
<ratman> pones teclado
<ratman> te aparecera unas opciones
<invitado_web> bien , termino de nanlizar los dos discos internos y del externo ni noticias
<ratman> una de ellas creo que dice entrada de teclado
<ratman> selecciona el de 160
<ratman> ve al engranaje y mira lo que dice
<ratman> datoso y pruebas smart
<ratman> te abrira una ventana
<ratman> y te dira el estado del mismo
<invitado_web> parece que lo esta haciendo ahora mismo
<ratman> ok
<ratman> en la entrada de teclado puedes ver que teclado tienes configurado
<ratman> y agregar otro
<ratman> y ponerlo como principal
<invitado_web> termino de nanlizar el disco externo pero solo informa del espacio usado y del libre con una barra roja, y ahora que hago por favor?
<ratman> una barra roja
<invitado_web> si, roja
<ratman> no te pone un test oque diga
<ratman> estado
<ratman> o estado del disco aproximadamente
<invitado_web> ahora me sale esto; error al comprobar el sistema de archivoa , Device is mounted and no online capability in fsck tool for file system
<ratman> umm
<ratman> desmontalo
<invitado_web> se ve que lo reconoce pero no lo puede escanear
<invitado_web> luego de desmontarlo que hago?
<ratman> a mi cuando me a dado esas cosas han sido por sectores dañados
<invitado_web> bie, y hay de forma de reparalos?
<ratman> si son fisicos
<ratman> nop
<invitado_web> and now?
<ratman> eso es independiente del sistema operatvo
<ratman> si queires podrias chequearlo con otros sistemas si te hace sentir mas tranquilo con el
<ratman> los discos duros externos
<ratman> o internos
<ratman> tienen una vida
<ratman> por eso siempre se debe tener respaldos
<invitado_web> es cierto pero en win xp todo funciona bien, sera que lo he formateado de fat 32 a ntfs?
<ratman> no tendria
<ratman> ubuntu reconoce ambos
<ratman> sin problemas
<invitado_web> bueno ahora vamos mejor le permite expulsar en forma segura, aunque para abrir distintos archivos siempre le falta alguna cosa
<invitado_web> te agradezco tu tiempo y la seguimos en otro momento
<ratman> yo te diria ue le corras desde el sistema ue
<ratman> lo vez bien
<ratman> un chequeo completo
<ratman> y respalda
<invitado_web> en win xp entonces
<ratman> la informacion
<ratman> porque
<ratman> a mi me suena que ese disco tiene algo
<invitado_web> es cierto me lo dice un cartlito : disco con errores, pero no se como ubicarlos
<ratman> y como siempre suelo recomendar respaldo
<ratman> sip
<invitado_web> eso ya lo tengo
<ratman> una vez que comiensan a romperse
<ratman> si son ficicos
<ratman> no hay como
<ratman> si son logicos
<ratman> formatendolos se puede arreglar
<ratman> pero es como una loteria
<invitado_web> y yo no juego
<invitado_web> asi que no vemos y nuevamente gracias y buenas noches
<ratman> de nada
<ratman> nos vemso
<ratman> buenas noces
<ylarguex> hola a todos
<ylarguex> saludos desde cuba
#ubuntu-ar 2014-05-01
<MarioMey> Hola gente. Hoy descubrí que, me parece, hice alguna cagadita ayer con mi usuario. La idea era preparar la máquina para trabajar con Jack con RT schedule.
<MarioMey> Entonces, seguí algunos pasos para agregarme al grupo audio y realtime (no estoy bien seguro de ésto). Cuestión que ahora, el gnome-control-center no aparece en el menú... y, si entro por consola, desaparecieron casi todos los íconos. Si entro como root, vuelven a aparecer.
<MarioMey> Estoy en 14.04, usando Gnome-flashback.
<MarioMey> Me gustaría que me den una mano con los grupos-usuarios... y el tema de los permisos que, de alguna manera, modifiqué.
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-ar 2014-05-02
<invitado_Diego> hola!
<ratman> holas
<invitado_Diego> tengo un problema!!!!
<invitado_Diego> instalé XFCE y cuando reinicio la PC no me aparece la pantalla de inicio de session. Me aparece una pantalla negra, se ve fuera de resolucion. Tengo que presionar Ctrl+Alt+ F8 y luego F7 y luego de esto me aparece la pantalla grafica como normalidad.
<invitado_Diego> Instale Ubuntu 14.04
<ratman> que tarjeta de video es
<invitado_Diego> Nvidia
<invitado_Diego> GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS
<ratman> estas con los drivers ue trae la distro
<ratman> o instalastes los privativos
<invitado_Diego> puse los privativos
<ratman> asi que te lo hace con el open y el cerrado
<invitado_Diego> me hace esto solo cuando prendo la pc
<invitado_Diego> http://www.uploadhouse.com/viewfile.php?id=19360557
<invitado_Diego> mira como me pone la pantalla cuando prende la pc
<invitado_Diego> parece que está mal la resolucion.
<invitado_Diego> Ahi presiono Ctrl + Alt + F8 y luego F7 y se normaliza.
<ratman> sip
<ratman> tava buscando en web a ver si encontraba info de ese problema
<invitado_Diego> no vi nada. hace un rato vengo buscando.
<ratman> yo vi algo para la 12.04
<ratman> pero no se si es lo mismo
<invitado_Diego> el problema aparecio al poner XFCE
<invitado_Diego> antes con ubuntu no pasaba nada raro.
<invitado_Diego> puse XFCE porque funciona mas rapido
<ratman> no me se la respuesta en este momento
<ratman> solo puedo ayudarte a buscar
<ratman> en este momento
<ratman> mi video es una 760
<invitado_Diego> presionas estas tres teclas no es problema, pero por ahi lo utiliza mi madre y de seguro se le complicará
<ratman> y no me ha pasado eso
<ratman> sip lo entiendo
<ratman> seguire buscando
<ratman> tal vez 2
<invitado_Diego> mi resolucion es 1360x768
<ratman> probastes reducirla
<ratman> a ver que pasa
<ratman> jeje
<invitado_Diego> como lo hago?
<invitado_Diego> indicame y lo probamos ahora
<ratman> tas con el privativo
<ratman> deberias modificarlo con una aplicacion que te instaka
<ratman> el driver
<ratman> catalist
<invitado_Diego> fui a Pantalla y puse 1024x768
<ratman> aunque con monitor deberias tambienpofer
<ratman> sip
<ratman> intenta  ver
<invitado_Diego> vere que pasa, voy a reiniciar, ahora vuelvo
<ratman> si pasa
<ratman> oki
<Diego_> rataman
<Diego_> no funcionó
<Diego_> :'(
<ratman> si
<ratman> supuce
<ratman> peor valia probar
<Diego_> si
<Diego_> no será problema del xfce?
<ratman> no puedo afirmar no negar
<ratman> no lo he hecho
<ratman> :(
<ratman> pero si pienso
<ratman> que nates te andaba vien
<ratman> bien
<ratman> es una posibilidad
<ratman> o tal vez modifico algo
<ratman> que no debia
<ratman> pero no me gusta afirmar cosas que desconosco
<ratman> je
<Diego_> ja
<ratman> tava leyendo esto
<ratman> no es la version
<ratman> de ubutu
<ratman> ubuntu
<ratman> pero pense en leer
<ratman> http://ubuntualways.wordpress.com/2012/05/01/solucion-al-problema-de-nvidia-con-unity-3d-en-ubuntu-12-04/
<ratman> tampoco se si es eso
<ratman> porque me dijistes que antes de xfce te andaba
<Diego_> si, antes andaba bien las secciones.
<Diego_> al instalar Ubuntu, tenia el escritorio gnome?
<ratman> unity
<Diego_> ok
<ratman> a no ser que estes instalando una version
<ratman> que hay con gnome
<Diego_> ni idea
<Diego_> baje la iso de la web oficial
<Diego_> entonces no tendré que desinstalar ese escritorio?
<ratman> entonces es unity
<ratman> al arrancar con uno o otro
<Diego_> el unity me parecia muy lento.
<ratman> no deberia interferir
<Diego_> por eso opté por probar el XFCE
<ratman> entiendo
<ratman> es extraño ya que yo o noto mas rapido
<Diego_> en mi caso si se nota
<Diego_> tengo 2GB de RAM
<ratman> hay una forma de poner al unity en 2d
<ratman> sin aceleracion
<Diego_> tendria que probar eso, pero la interfaz de XFCE me gusta!
<ratman> um
<Diego_> y como hago para sacar el XFCE?
<ratman> bueno yo lo que puedo ver es
<Diego_> seria otra opcion a probar.
<ratman> intentar instalar xfce en un pc propio
<ratman> y ver que pasa
<ratman> Diego_,
<ratman> si no va esa pruebate
<Diego_> como? no entendi nada
<ratman> contestado por privado
#ubuntu-ar 2014-05-03
<Carlos> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2015-04-27
<xubuntu51w> hola a todos, hay alguien que tenga instalado xubuntu 15.04?
#ubuntu-ar 2015-05-02
<jose01> Holas
<jose01> Alguien por aqui, que puedas asistirme?
#ubuntu-ar 2016-05-02
<Pela> Hola soy muy nuevo en ubuntu, alguien podra ayudarme ya que no puedo ver las particiones ntfs con mi ubuntu
<Pela> desde ya grcias
<Pela> http://pastebin.com/82xYbN0u
<Pela> hace muy poco que migre Pido disculpas si molesto, es que no se que hacer....
<Pela> Hola soy muy nuevo en ubuntu, alguien podra ayudarme ya que no puedo ver las particiones ntfs con mi ubuntu desde ya grcias  http://pastebin.com/82xYbN0u  hace muy poco que migre Pido disculpas si molesto, es que no se que hacer....
<jmaestu> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2020-04-27
<SismoAR> Hola
<SismoAR> uhh que tarde llegué
